# -e vs. -de tereddüt etmek



## Luminista

Merhaba,

I have some troubles to understand this form :
Öğrencilerden birisi kağıdını _vermek*te*_ tereddüt eder.

Is it the only way to say that or is possible to say : 
Öğrencilerden birisi kağıdını _vermek_ tereddüt eder.

Or:

Öğrencilerden birisi kağıdını _verme*ye*_ tereddüt eder.

Could you give me some other examples with "te"at the and of verbs.

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## Black4blue

Öğrencilerden birisi kağıdını _vermek tereddüt eder. _ 

Öğrencilerden birisi kağıdını _verme*ye* tereddüt eder. _ I'm not sure. It doesn't sound so awkward to me, but I've never heard such a saying.


----------



## serbestnazim

Luminista said:


> Could you give me some other examples with "te"at the and of verbs.



Hi,

The following also require -de/-da/-te/-ta:

(bir şeyde) zorlanmak: Beni duymakta zorlanıyordu.
(bir şeyde) sıkıntı çekmek: Geleneğinizi anlamakta sıkıntı çekiyorum.
(bir şeyde) sorun görmek: Bu adamı övmekte bir sorun göremiyorum.

These are all modifiable (e.g. sorun bulmak, sıkıntı görmek, zorluk çekmek, etc.) and there are other such verbs. The important thing is that they require _bir şeyde_.


----------



## Luminista

Many thanks to both of you, you've been very helpful.

I think I can translate this form in english as, for example,_ He finds difficulties in managing that software_.


----------



## spiraxo

Merhaba Luminista,

I am not sure but you may find some difficulty in translating "_He finds difficulties_". 

Selamlar


----------



## Luminista

Merhaba spiraxo,

Is this sentence meaningful :

_O 'softwari' kullanmakta zor buluyor.

_I don't think it is cause I didn't find any sentence like this on internet!

Thank you!


----------



## Rallino

> [...]
> 
> O *(*'softwari'*)** kullanmakta *(*zor buluyor *)***.
> 
> [...]




* Foreign words remain as they are, any suffix is attached with an apostrophe. By the way we use the word *yazılım* for software.


** The expression _zor bulmak_ is slightly different. It means: To find something difficult. And it is used with accusative, due to the verb 'bulmak'. So the sentence would go like: 
_
O yazılımı kullanma*yı*__ zor buluyor. _(He or she finds it difficult to use that software. / In his or her opinion, using that software proves to be difficult.)


*To have difficulties* is translated as: _zorlanmak _or _zorluk çekmek_; both expressions are used with the locative case (-de).

_O yazılımı kullanmakta zorlanıyor ​/ zorluk çekiyor.


-----


_And by the way, if you used that '_*O*_' at the beginning of the sentence in the meaning of _he/she_, then you need to put a comma after it; because like this, it's the adjective of 'software', and I understand it as _*that* software_.


----------



## spiraxo

Merhaba Luminista,

I agree with Rallino.

İyi günler


----------

